
Show HN: DiagramJS – Create beautiful node diagrams using JavaScript - aexol
https://github.com/slothking-online/diagram
======
Immortalin
There's also
[https://github.com/jagenjo/litegraph.js](https://github.com/jagenjo/litegraph.js)

~~~
aexol
There are many graph libraries however none of these fulfilled my needs to
generate code and have full control over diagram.

------
jwdunne
I've been looking for something like this. Our company needs something like
this to develop a visual marketing automation editor. The fact it was designed
for visual programming helps in a big way.

~~~
aexol
Feel free to contact me with email inside repo, maybe we can help.

------
taf2
This looks really nice are there any plans to add support for mobile?

~~~
aexol
I haven't tested it on mobile yet. The main challenge is replacing spacebar
menu by longtap etc. In future I plan also to add Augmented Reality renderer
as it would be super useful to se your backend graph displayed in your room
for example. Have you ever watched Minority Report ? I want to create similar
experience in future with this diagram

~~~
taf2
That would be really cool!

------
aexol
A very abstract diagram so you can provide your own rules to it

------
tomekp
Thx for sharing, will definitely try it out :)

~~~
aexol
You're welcome. Waiting for your results then

------
firdaus
package.json says it is MIT licensed but there is no LICENSE file

~~~
aexol
Thank you will push today MIT license

